# Physical Cube store in Socal!?!?!?!?



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been thinking for a long time now, and you are probably too! There should be a cubing store in Southern California!!! I mean, The majority voters for the 2008 election came from California, so why isn't there a store here? What I'm trying to say is there are lots of people in Cali, and lots of cubers..I think. And there are also so many competitions here, and I hate the hassle of waiting, and shipping and all that. Please vote to show that California needs a physical cube store in California. Maybe if we show that people really need a physical store, someone might open one. I mean, I like the whole internet cubing store trend, but, I hate to pay shipping money, and that's why I can't take full advantage of the sales on the websites. Also, you could "really" feel a cube instead of watch review of it on Youtube. I wish I could do this before buying a cube. Please let me know if you think there should be more Physical cube stores not only in Socal, but in other place. Right now, the only store I've known to exist in the U.S., is the Puzzle Addictions Store, which eventually closed down...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 16, 2011)

no, reason: http://i.imgur.com/wqOXS.jpg


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> no, reason: http://i.imgur.com/wqOXS.jpg


lol.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a feeling/know a lot of people(especially the ones not in CA) are gonna be against this whole thing. But, please don't be mad. I have a life, and I wanted to do this to see how many people would support this. It's just a little thing for fun.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

Lets see if we can think of a reason why having a niche store catering to a limited market may be rare...



vincent80000 said:


> ...the only store I've known to exist in the U.S., is the Puzzle Addictions Store, which eventually closed down...


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

I mean, I know it's something hard to do, especially in today's economy, but maybe someone with some extra money could do something nice for the cubing community.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see more physical stores... I was in Edinburgh last week and though... "hey this is a big city, I wonder if there are any stores that sell twisty puzzles?" Then I remembered there are very few places in the world that have anything more than a few nxnxn's. The fact is, people only start stores to generate money... nobody is ever going to start one unless they think it makes sound business sense, and in most cases it just doesn't.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see more physical stores... I was in Edinburgh last week and though... "hey this is a big city, I wonder if there are any stores that sell twisty puzzles?" Then I remembered there are very few places in the world that have anything more than a few nxnxn's. The fact is, people only start stores to generate money... nobody is ever going to start one unless they think it makes sound business sense, and in most cases it just doesn't.



I completely agree. And sorry if what I said kinda made you feel somewhat offended.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2011)

There used to be a pysical store in Colorado, but it was closed.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 16, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> Right now, the only store I've known to exist in the U.S., is the Puzzle Addictions Store, which eventually closed down...


 


cuberkid10 said:


> There used to be a pysical store in Colorado, but it was closed.


...


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 17, 2011)

There should be more voters!!


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish there is one in my city so i don't need to pay for dang shipping.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 18, 2011)

It would be nice, but there most likely never will be. There are not enough cubers in one concentrated area to generate enough business.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> It would be nice, but there most likely never will be. There are not enough cubers in one concentrated area to generate enough business.


 
Agree. It really sucks.


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> There should be more voters!!


 
It's as if you expect this poll to actually _do anything_.

We're all puzzle enthusiasts. _Of course_ we'd all like to see a physical store that caters to our interests. But you're not going to do anything about it, and this poll doesn't change the fact that it makes little economic sense for anyone else to open one. And even if there was one, all the kids with no money would complain about the high prices and keep ordering the cheap stuff from China anyway.

TL;DR: This is the most pointless poll ever.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

I only have found Rubik's Cubes at Chinatown aka Downtown LA


----------



## Weston (Aug 18, 2011)

Stop by Camerons house.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 19, 2011)

shelley said:


> It's as if you expect this poll to actually _do anything_.
> 
> We're all puzzle enthusiasts. _Of course_ we'd all like to see a physical store that caters to our interests. But you're not going to do anything about it, and this poll doesn't change the fact that it makes little economic sense for anyone else to open one. And even if there was one, all the kids with no money would complain about the high prices and keep ordering the cheap stuff from China anyway.
> 
> TL;DR: This is the most pointless poll ever.




Ok, it probably is..but, please don't be mad over it..  I agree, people will complain about high prices. I was just hoping for a miracle to happen and I just wanted to see how many people also want this miracle to happen. That's all. Well, happy cubing!


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 19, 2011)

Weston said:


> Stop by Camerons house.



He's all the way in Bakersfield... Two hours away from where I live. I wish I could stop by though. I think even though I live really close to him, he wouldn't want me to come. Is he friendly to twelve year olds?


----------



## izovire (Aug 19, 2011)

I voted Yes, and I'll tell you why...

First of all, when you want open a physical twisty puzzle store your aim would be to sell to the general public. Don't even think that you will get more than 5% of your customers to be speedcubers or someone with cube knowledge. The good part about this is, if you teach people or get them interested in speedcubing they might come back and buy more, thus expanding the market and popularity of speedcubing. 

There are A LOT of downsides to opening one though. You HAVE to do extensive planning (write a business plan). Another think you will have to research is what you can sell legally. When my physical store was open I was at risk for Seventowns finding out that I was selling KO 3x3's (all speed 3x3's pretty much).

Here's a list of things you will need:

1. Business Plan (I suggest you have a professional from SBA look at your plan before you do anything else)
2. Be 18 or older
3. State tax sales license, or business license (Even online stores need to pay state taxes... this includes personal income tax)
4. City tax sales license (for physical store only)
5. Business insurance
6. Research EVERYTHING about the location where you want to open. 

I had to close my physical store because I didn't do enough of #6. 

anyway it is a good idea to open a physical store, but you just need to be very aware of business readiness. In a few years I will have multiple kiosks in the US. So when that time comes I will be hiring.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 19, 2011)

izovire said:


> I voted Yes, and I'll tell you why...
> 
> First of all, when you want open a physical twisty puzzle store your aim would be to sell to the general public. Don't even think that you will get more than 5% of your customers to be speedcubers or someone with cube knowledge. The good part about this is, if you teach people or get them interested in speedcubing they might come back and buy more, thus expanding the market and popularity of speedcubing.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm glad to hear you will be opening kiosks, which if I'm not mistaken are internet sites right? I mean, if ever want to hire, please consider me as a candidate.. I know I'm young and all that, but hey, I'm addicted to puzzles. Maybe when I'm about 16 I could work for you as a Youtube reviewer or something..Well, anyway, thanks for the advice. You are very knowledgeable and smart. Thanks for expanding my knowledge! 

EDIT: I'm not sure about kiosks...


----------

